# Towels? We don't need no stinkin' towels! (doxie owners will love this)



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

Bath time is always so amusing...


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

HAHAHA!! that is sooo adorable!!! i love it! and im not even a doxie owner lol


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Ha! That is seriously cute! You really could have closed the curtains so she could have used those as well. 
Thanks for posting, made me laugh. Like the music too!


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Love it. I bet she dries super fast too. Sarge is adamant about being dry after a bath and so he becomes a bit crazy about drying himself.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

That video of Tiffa is so cute!
Who needs towels when they have carpet and a couch!
The music goes perfect with the video.


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

Thank you! With Tanis, bath time is a HUGE ordeal but with Tiffa it's FUN! Takes about 5 minutes to wash her and then I get a good half hour of laughs after!


----------

